# Fly Aerobics



## NateS (Jul 20, 2010)

Caught a cool little sequence with this guy


----------



## Derrel (Jul 20, 2010)

Lovely lighting! I am totally diggin' that black background.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 20, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Lovely lighting! I am totally diggin' that black background.


 

Which makes me wonder.  Is it possible to shoot slow-sync at say 1/60 to bring the background levels up?  Or would there be too much movement after the flash cycles?


----------



## NateS (Jul 20, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Lovely lighting! I am totally diggin' that black background.



Thanks Derrel



Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely lighting! I am totally diggin' that black background.
> ...



I've tried it.  Slowing the shutter to bring up the background also brings up the ambient on my subject and gives me some motion blur.  Not as much motion blur as no flash at all, but still enough to hurt my sharpness significantly.  The best approach is to try and find something behind it that will also get some light fall off...this is what happens on the shots I post that don't have black backgrounds....that or I shoot up toward the sky since the sky is much brighter than my subject...but yeah, as for slowing the shutter to get some better background....never has worked for me.

I haven't tried, however, to see if I can replace the black background with another shade in post....might be something to try out.

I am also considering making up a tri-fold "stand" with certain colors to be able to place behind my subjects to get a pleasing background color...maybe even a mosaic of different colors since it will all be a blurred mess anyway.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 20, 2010)

you should create GIF animation LOL


----------



## canonguy12 (Jul 20, 2010)

Awesome shots! How do you get these shots? When I try to get fly, bee, or butterfly shots- they generally fly off by the time I get focused.


----------



## NateS (Jul 20, 2010)

canonguy12 said:


> Awesome shots! How do you get these shots? When I try to get fly, bee, or butterfly shots- they generally fly off by the time I get focused.




Thanks.  You have to creep up on them really slow with very subtle movements.  A lot of times, if a fly takes off, he will return to the same spot...so find a good spot, be ready and wait...usually never more than a couple of minutes....not true with butterflies though unless they are on a really good flower.  For Bees, they usuall will get their nectar for about 3-5 seconds before taking off, so you'll have to shoot quick and be ready.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 20, 2010)

Good info. Thanks again on that. Im chomping at the bit here. Got a 105mm Nik and 4804 R-1 for my b-day coming on Thurs. Heh...


Edit: the above fly is going to have an even build. Hes not just one of those "upper body" gym flys.


----------



## NateS (Jul 20, 2010)

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Good info. Thanks again on that. Im chomping at the bit here. Got a 105mm Nik and 4804 R-1 for my b-day coming on Thurs. Heh...
> 
> 
> Edit: the above fly is going to have an even build. Hes not just one of those "upper body" gym flys.



Lol.....it does look like he's getting a big head about it though. 

Awesome about the new setup you've got coming....wouldn't mind an R1 kit myself, but I've been too happy with my current setup to spend the money on it.


----------

